# Masturbation in 2ww



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Look, I know we're not supposed to have sex in 2ww (although I know some have, and have still had BFPs)...  
But I get so horny!  


Twice out of the four TXs we've had, I couldn't help myself...  I jumped him.  Twice I didn't.  I never got PG   


But I get so horny!  I keep finding my hand between my legs... and it feels so good...


Why can't we have sex?  Is it because of the orgasmic contractions ejecting the embryo?  Or is it a chemical thing?


If it's a chemical thing, is it OK to masturbate?


----------



## caz1234 (May 13, 2011)

Hiya
Didnt want to read and run.......But dont really know the answer, I dont feel Horny one little bit...But everyone else is different!
x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hm.  I don't normally - DH gets frustrated 'cos I don't feel this way the rest of the time!!


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Judging by the results of this poll, I'd say go for it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

Personally I think I'd go a bit mental without a little 'manual relief' every now and then


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,

My unit says its ok to have sex on 2ww I did and I am now 6 wks pregnant x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

BTW - I just though I'd let you know...  despite having a very horny 2ww, and being unable to resist temptation...  including   when I was expecting AF, I got a   ...  so it can't be all bad.  

Bad news:  Doc said we can't have sex for another two weeks.  Ha.  We were good for two days...


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

It's not so much to do with the actual act of having sex - it's the risk that you could concieve with any stray eggs they left behind and end up having a Multiple Birth!


----------



## x-stacey-x (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey ladies my clinic have said sex during 2ww is absolutely fine  They have said that couples who concieve naturally don't know they are pregnant until well past the stage where us ladies have ET & they continue to have sex & are fine. Plus apparently having an orgasm increases blood flow down there which aids implantation so I can't see it being a bad thing at all


----------

